# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  UIF - need to file data with labour AND SARS?

## eitnob

In the nightmare that is employment law in SA these days, I have been deducting UIF from my employees and paying over to SARS promptly. One employee has been dismissed and wants to claim UIF. He now suggests that he is not registered at the department of labour.
I assumed that SARS/Labour would sync their databases or is there a duty on the employer to notify Dept of Labour of changes in staff etc?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Basment Dweller

Someone correct me if I'm wrong please, but SARS and UIF are two different things all together...you don't deduct UIF and pay to SARS, you deduct UIF and  pay to UIF.

I went through this process when I retrenched my gardener, I registered him for UIF using that UI-8D from, then made a deposit in the UIF account and faxed them the UI 19 form, after completing this process he was able to claim.

There is no 'syncing' process between the departments that I know of.

There is also UIF website that facilitates this...'ufiling'.

I have attached the forms that I used.


Form UI-8D - Application for registration as an employer of workers in a PRIVATE HOUSEHOLD.docForm UI-19.doc

----------


## eitnob

Thanks for the reply, but not really relevant as this is non domestic. I run a business and employ 6 people. We deduct UIF from salaries and submit as part of the PAYE return.

----------


## CLIVE-TRIANGLE

> In the nightmare that is employment law in SA these days, I have been deducting UIF from my employees and paying over to SARS promptly. One employee has been dismissed and wants to claim UIF. He now suggests that he is not “registered” at the department of labour.
> I assumed that SARS/Labour would sync their databases or is there a duty on the employer to notify Dept of Labour of changes in staff etc?
> Thanks in advance.


You are still required to file a UI19 every month with Dept. Labour.

You also need to provide the fellow who got dismissed with his own UI19 on dismissal.

If you think about it, you don't provide SARS with that information monthly, so there is no way really that DOL could get it from them.

----------


## eitnob

Thanks Clive, I suppose I need to get in touch with DOL to update then. You do provide a biannual recon of EMP/UIF though so I thought theyd share.

----------


## CLIVE-TRIANGLE

Just fax it to them

Here is an Excel version you can use
UI19E.xls

Just remember to change the month

----------


## Christel

Eitnob,
I hope you are registered with DoL?  do you have a valid UIF number?  This is not the SARS number.... Every month that a wage/salary changes you need to email an updated UI-19 to DoL else your UIF that you pay to SARS goes into an unallocated funds account - last time I had feedback from SARS that account's balance was nearly 20 mil..... wonder who gets the interest...  can come in handy....  UIF can only claim the UIF paid over to SARS back if they know what amount to claim.
Email address for declarations:  if you have a payroll program then your payroll program will do the ui-19 for you and email it to DoL, if this is a manual process you would complete the form, date & sign it and scan, email it to webmaster@uif.gov.za

----------


## Dave A

This probably won't help much in getting the historical data sorted out, but going forward the other way to file your UIF return is via uFiling. It really works very well nowadays.

I file the UIF return via uFiling and make the payment via the EMP201 return on SARS's eFiling.

----------


## eitnob

What a nightmare! So I pay monthle membership of "labour organisations" who explicity said that if you pay SARS it is enough...
Thank for the replies

----------


## MrsH

Clive, I hope you don't mind me jumping in here with a related question:

Scenario:  a sole proprietor/business owner employs his first employee.  The employee will be earning below the threshold.

Am I correct in saying that the SP doesn't need to register with SARS for a PAYE number?
The SP is obviously paying his own taxes on all the net earnings, but does he consider himself an employee as well for registration purposes?

He plans to register himself as an Employer with DOL (for a UIF number) as well as Workmens Comp.  When filing these applications, does he count himself as an employee and include his earnings in the figures for these applications?  Or just his one new employee?

Lastly, if he is then only registering for UIF (and not PAYE), does he register with SARS too via ufiling (as opposed to completing a EMP101e and adding UIF to his efiling profile)?

Thank you in advance for your help with this!

----------


## HR Solutions

> Someone correct me if I'm wrong please, but SARS and UIF are two different things all together...you don't deduct UIF and pay to SARS, you deduct UIF and  pay to UIF.


You pay them both over to SARS on a EMP201 as well as SDL and ETI

----------


## Basment Dweller

> You pay them both over to SARS on a EMP201 as well as SDL and ETI


I've just been making deposits into the UIF account and faxing the U19 form...is that enough or am I missing something here?

----------


## CLIVE-TRIANGLE

> I've just been making deposits into the UIF account and faxing the U19 form...is that enough or am I missing something here?


You must fax a UI17 form.

If you are registered as employer with SARS, you need to pay the UIF to SARS, not DOL.

----------


## CLIVE-TRIANGLE

> Clive, I hope you don't mind me jumping in here with a related question:
> 
> Scenario:  a sole proprietor/business owner employs his first employee.  The employee will be earning below the threshold.
> 
> Am I correct in saying that the SP doesn't need to register with SARS for a PAYE number?


An employer only needs to register with SARS if one or more of the employees earns more than the PAYE threshold.




> The SP is obviously paying his own taxes on all the net earnings, but does he consider himself an employee as well for registration purposes?
> 
> He plans to register himself as an Employer with DOL (for a UIF number) as well as Workmens Comp.  When filing these applications, does he count himself as an employee and include his earnings in the figures for these applications?  Or just his one new employee?


That registration is obligatory. For WCC, to my knowledge, the SP excludes himself, unlike a company director and cc member, but I suggest get better opinion than mine




> Lastly, if he is then only registering for UIF (and not PAYE), does he register with SARS too via ufiling (as opposed to completing a EMP101e and adding UIF to his efiling profile)?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help with this!


No need to register as an employer with SARS.

----------

MrsH (08-Dec-14)

----------


## Dave A

> For WCC, to my knowledge, the SP excludes himself, unlike a company director and cc member


Just to confirm that is correct. One of the weaknesses of trading as a sole proprietor is the lack of Workmen's Compensation cover for the business owner.

(I also fear for domestic workers on this front).

----------


## Basment Dweller

> You must fax a UI17 form.
> 
> If you are registered as employer with SARS, you need to pay the UIF to SARS, not DOL.


I'm not registered as an employer with SARS, it's just me paying my maid.

----------

